# Daenerys vom Eisenherz - Critique



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Rory is 16 months old.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A _Game of Thrones _fan? 

Female with very rich color. OK withers going into a very nice topline though her croup could be longer. She has a LOT of leg under her (should be very athletic). Very good angulation in front and good to very good behind. I would like to see a bit firmer pasterns. Good feet. Very nice head and expression. Pretty girl.


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Definately a Game of Thrones fan. I've got a Tyrion and I had a Sansa as well. xD

Thank you for the critique!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am new at this, so thanks for the practice! 

Beautiful head, nice dark eyes, very good ear set. Very nice angulation in the front, good angulation in the back. Feet look good/tight, but can't be sure because the grass covers a bit. Great rich pigment, nice darkness to overall coat. Pasterns could be firmer ideally, but hocks are nice and strong / good length. Tail looks correct length, looks good in terms of position. Overall impression is of a beautiful, richly pigmented athletic female with a fantastic head. As I have said many times before, looks very typical of her sire Boy von Zorra! I like her a lot!


----------

